# Tricon Capital



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

anyone else own this? pretty sweet little earnings report

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/131...cord-adjusted-ebitda-of-68-8-million-for-2013


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I do. I bought it a year or two ago based on my background research after seeing it discussed in Canadian Business, if I remember correctly. I thought it was a safe way to participate in the rebound of US real estate. My holdings are up 33%.


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

Owning it as well. Bought it at like $6.40 - one of the first stocks that I bought because I wanted to make a play on the recovering housing market. If I knew more about stocks, I don't think I would have bought it now because I favor blue chip stocks with dividends and indexes now.

Arbitrarily going to going to sell it when it hits 10-11 dollars.


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

It got a nice jump this morning


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

ya I've owned it since nov 2012 so nice gain for sure, was kinda hoping for a dividend increase


----------

